# SDX15 Quartet Build - Unimpressed. Suggestions?



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I finished up the build and have just been testing it the last couple of days. Two thoughts.

1st - The amp seems to rattle.
2nd - It doesn't seem to have much output before the amp goes into clipping. 

I've placed it next to a 10 year old Mirage 10" I have wanted to replace and it honestly will not get louder. 

I have it wired in series off the 1000 watt Parts Express HPSA1000 amp. This sub is dual 2 ohm right? So series should be putting me at 4 ohm on the amp?

I built the standard 24" cube recommended in the diagram, but am very dissapointed. Does anyone else have any experience with this build or thoughts on what I might check?

Also, any tips on quieting down the rattling of the amp would be appreciated too.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly it sounds like the amp might have a problem, if it is rattling. 

I suggest calling support and getting their input. 

Matt


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Is the box airtight? If you push on the driver cone (carefully) do the radiators move, or vice versa? They should, even pushing lightly. The amp should have weatherstripping around the edge too, to seal. Is the amp vibrating, or is the noise internal?

I believe the sdx is 4 ohm series- do you have it wired that way? If all is right, that thing should be knocking your socks off. If you've checked/done all this, then you've probably got a problem. Keep us informed.


----------



## RossMc (Dec 27, 2009)

I do have it wired in series to produce a 4-ohm load. And the box is airtight. Not my prettiest box ever since it is just going behind my screen wall, but definitely airtight.

The rattle on the amp seems to be inside the box, it does have the weather stripping and the outside is not vibrating, but there is a definite noise inside the amp when the bass hits. And the clipping meter on the amp is coming on very early.

I will call CSS today. I definitely was expecting more, hopefully it is just the amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I've placed it next to a 10 year old Mirage 10" I have wanted to replace and it honestly will not get louder


. 
If the box and components are well sealed then possible problems are the voice coils or the amp. You should verify the coils are both working. If that checks out then I'd say thet amp is the issue.
​


----------

